# Watch This Report on Farmlands in South Africa.....Let It Sink In !!!!!!



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

*Just watch it when you have time and let it sink in !*


*



*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

Is there genocide in South Africa?
Not yet.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there genocide in South Africa?
> Not yet.


*The MSM DID NOT report on the massive genocide in sub Sahara Africa either until the *
*indigenous people who lived there were damn near wiped out....by who you ask ?*

*Muslims....that's the appearance. But it's curious how former " British " colonies are collapsing...*
*and still involved with the British.*


*Now who is influencing the NON INDIGENOUS people of South Africa to perpetrate *
*crimes against the White Farmers ...Hmmmm, oh it looks like Julius Malema is the point*
*man....but don't be so quick to put ALL the blame on him...he's been properly schooled by*
*Lord Robin Renwick who has done this very thing before in Rhodesia which brought about*
*Robert Mugabe the butcher who destroyed the Bread basket of South Africa at the time.*
*Now this in South Africa.....a link is appearing....*

*And " Who " was behind the " Steele Dossier ".....Class.....Bueller...Bueller...!!*


----------

